# Guitar Building Basics



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok guys, I got woodshop coming up this year in school and in the past it's always been the same old projects. This time around I'd like to build an electric guitar body. I'm just wondering about some of the basics like the best kind of wood to use or maybe some internet links with information and stuff like that. Also, are there any stores that carry templates or plans or anything like that?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Styxonthebrain said:


> Ok guys, I got woodshop coming up this year in school and in the past it's always been the same old projects. This time around I'd like to build an electric guitar body. I'm just wondering about some of the basics like the best kind of wood to use or maybe some internet links with information and stuff like that. Also, are there any stores that carry templates or plans or anything like that?


Don't know any links but one thing I seem to remember that my friend told me when he was making his own body was that the 12th fret had to be halfway between the nut and the saddles on the bridge. He mentioned something about the intonation being off otherwise. You might want to check into that. If that's correct, it would wise to know which neck you're going to use before starting to build the body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

http://buildyourguitar.com/
http://buildyourguitar.com/resources/links.htm
http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/pagelist.html

Have fun!evilGuitar:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you want to come out to my place about 35 min away. I will help you make a template from one of mine. We can talk about wood at that time if you want.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> If you want to come out to my place about 35 min away. I will help you make a template from one of mine. We can talk about wood at that time if you want.


Go for it Styxonthebrain Lowtones knows what he's doing. I'm jealous. :bow:


----------

